
Rent The Backyard (YC S19) wants to put a free tiny house in your backyard - cryptozeus
https://www.rentthebackyard.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqY-20M_44wIVhbfsCh1SnwxeEAAYASAAEgKA3vD_BwE
======
mtmail
Related discussion when they launched
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20474724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20474724)

------
cryptozeus
50% rent they keep, I think this is awesome.

